# Amazing satinblack 700-series e38!



## MrCheek (Jul 24, 2007)

I found few pictures from finnish bimmer tuning club (www.btcf.fi).
Have a look at this amazing BMW e38! :yikes::thumbup:
Some finnish dude just decided to paint that e38 to matte/satin and i think that colour is perfect!

Let you all know i have permission to post these pics in here!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

*Nice Looks!*

How do they make that body paint finish look matte instead of glossy?

Anyway looks fine for me!:thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

ortoman said:


> How do they make that body paint finish look matte instead of glossy?
> 
> Anyway looks fine for me!:thumbup:


Check the box that says "matte finish" at the 1 hour photo booth


----------

